# pros and cons on a 210g vrs 300g tank install



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I posted a thread on my new tank install... But I am up in the air about a 220g 72x24x30 vrs a 72x36x27 300g.. Price is almost doubled and my door leading into the basement its only 30 inches so I have to bring it down on its side if I get the 300g. Is it worth the price difference between the tank cost, extra sand and LR, and trouble getting it down my stairs or just go with the 220g? I can aslo get a 72x27x27 which I think would be better for the fish since depth seems to be better for the fish then hight. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Emerald Terror (Sep 16, 2012)

One thing you didn't mention was the fish you want to put in the tank. This is a key factor that without would make it impossible to determine what size tank too get. However as far as I'm concerned a 220 gallon tank would be the smart way to go. It would be alot cheaper and easier to move. If possible I would love to hear your fish stocking plans.


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have another post with all that but here is my stocking list

Clown Trigger,
Dog Faced Puffer,
Metalic Fox Face
Sunset Wrasse
Harlequin Tusk
Blue Faced Angel
Purple Tang
Clown Tang

With a big sump setup. check out my other post for that setup

Thanks


----------

